
A C/C++ Programming riddle - niyazpk
http://praseedp.blogspot.com/2010/10/cc-programming-riddle.html
======
tumult
This doesn't have anything in particular to do with C/C++. It's how IEEE
floating point works. Anything that provides access to an IEEE 754-compliant
FPU will display this artifact. The author is confused and thinks this is some
feature of C, betraying his lack of knowledge.

